# Fresh Sausage Link Question



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find an answer. I see everything about twisting, tying, braiding links but nothing about separating the links. I want to make some fresh sausage (breakfast and brats) to get my hands wet but I want to separate the links for freezing and cooking, what is the best way to do this?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find an answer. I see everything about twisting, tying, braiding links but nothing about separating the links. I want to make some fresh sausage (breakfast and brats) to get my hands wet but I want to separate the links for freezing and cooking, what is the best way to do this?


Make 6-8" links, pinch the casing between links (bout 1" of empty casing) cut right in the middle of the pinch.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

I figured I was over-complicating it but wasn't sure if the casing would open up and the sausage fall out.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 16, 2013)

I just twist into links then let sit in frig for few hours then cut them apart. Holds together for me.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 16, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> I just twist into links then let sit in frig for few hours then cut them apart. Holds together for me.


I put them in the freezer for a half hour or so, cut and then vac seal.

They keep their shape better this way too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I figured I was over-complicating it but wasn't sure if the casing would open up and the sausage fall out.


Dave

If you need any help with things, give me a yell.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 16, 2013)

I link and then refrigerate overnight so the links 'set-up' before I separate them with some scissors.
That's what works best for me.


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody, I figured it was that easy just couldn't find anything on it!

Thanks Rick! I'm just going to do some fresh to get a feel for my grinder and stuffer, I'll hit you up if I run into any snags!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 16, 2013)

Your hook now :sausage:


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes Ed I think I am, been reading like crazy lately!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck with your sausages Dave!  And yes it is true - once you start there is no turning back!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks B! Yea that's what I keep hearing and since I keep thinking about it it must be true!

I've been following your thread and all of it looks Fabulous!!!

Someday, Someday......but babysteps first!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Yes Ed I think I am, been reading like crazy lately!!!


Being a novice sausage maker I had issues with this as well. Guess I did a combo way...pinched to size then 5 twists to link. Did the next link and twisted the opposite way. Was worried when poaching the chicken sausage it would all un-twist but they held up. I was amazed....lol. Like you been reading up LOTS on sausages...books from the library and on the Net etc. Holey Moley.....no end to the sausage possibilities


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Thanks B! Yea that's what I keep hearing and since I keep thinking about it it must be true!
> 
> I've been following your thread and all of it looks Fabulous!!!
> 
> Someday, Someday......but babysteps first!


Thanks Dave! I read a LOT of threads on here before I started.

You will be there before you know it!  Once you get your first batch under your belt you will feel a lot better about things & a lot more confident moving forward.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a thread of mine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...der-4-types-boudin-chorizo-andouille-fresh/20   post 34 tells about the mistakes I made with my stuffer - might give you a laugh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to seeing your sausages


----------



## venture (Jan 16, 2013)

No end to the methods?

I twist them.  Then put them on a cookie sheet to nearly freeze.  Then, cut them to two links per pack, vacu pack and freeze.  Only two in our family, so two, four ounce links are plenty to a pack.

Same for breakfast patties.  I patty them up with two papers per patty.  Stack them two patties high on a cookie sheet and partially freeze.  Pack them two patties per vacu pack. 

After being partially frozen, you will have no problems with leakage after cutting apart the links. 

Hell, if a little leaks out?  Still good sausage, isn't it?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 17, 2013)

Like it ever lasts long enough for delinking!!  All good advice above


----------

